# [Softwarearchitektur] Browsergame, Menü



## DrSeus (25. Aug 2010)

Hi erstmal:

Ich bin grad dabei mit GWT ein Browsergame zu realisieren, basierend auf Strategiespielen und jetzt mach ich mir gerade gedanken wie ich ein Menü richtig einbinden kann. So solls eigentlich aussehn: 






Das Problem ist aber: Wenn ich mehrere einheiten markiere, soll sich das menü auf die gemeinsamen button reduzieren. bzw wie weise ich überhaupt die buttons den gebäuden und einheiten zu. Erstell ich für jeden button eine Klasse und sag dem gebäude bescheid welche buttons es hat und der button weis was er tut(oder weis das gebäude was der button tut) oder erstellt das gebäude direkt von einer baseklasse bei jedem mal markieren die buttons und die onclickevents und führt selber alles aus. (Waha ich kenn mich nicht mehr aus...)
Hab jetz die Hoffnung (Nachdem ich komischweise nichts gefunden hab) das mir hier ein paar sagen können wo ich mir referenzen angucken kann (Quellcode Dokus oder iwelche Arbeiten über Game Softwarearchetektur was dieses Problem betrifft) oder vielleicht weis einer auch eine Lösung?  Wenn Fragen offen sind Fragen

Zusätzlich: Auch was die generelle Architektur betrifft würd ich mich über Tipps freun.

lg DrSeus


----------



## aze (25. Aug 2010)

Ich kenn mich nicht mit GWT aus,aber in Swing gibt es etwas das ButtonGroup heißt.Diese Klasse hilft einen kontextabhängig verschiedene Button anzeigen zu lassen.

Ich würde es so amchen das von der Klasse ,die deine Maussteuerung verwaltet  ein Event gefeuert wird,das die ButtonGroup empfängt und dann die entsprechenden Buttons einblendet.


----------



## Heady86 (27. Aug 2010)

Hi,

möglich dass ich dich jetzt nicht richtig verstanden habe, aber was spricht gegen sowas wie:
Falls MarkierteElemente>1 setze die nicht erlaubten Buttons auf setEnabled(false), ist nur wieder eine Elemente (Gebäude oder was auch immer) markiert, dann setze die Buttons wieder auf setEnabled(true)

grüße


----------

